# Stainless back box



## AndrewP (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry but another metallic detailing question, my milltek stainless steel back box has been on for a year, I have kept the tips nice and clean but the back box has become a bit of a state and discoloured with the heat and the elements. What can I use to return its appearance to like new and shiny?
Are there any product to help keep it shine for longer?

Looking at this site is great and I can't help reading and looking at all the great work people put into their cars. But it isn't easy on the pocket £££

Regards
Andy


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autosol and fine wire wool. That's all i've used for 20 years for any metal polishing :thumb:


----------



## AndrewP (Oct 19, 2013)

The Autosol is what I have been using on the tips so I will get some fine grade wire wool and give the back box a go. Thank you for your input Andy


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Another autosol user. :thumb:


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Get some 0000 steel wool. It's really fine, but makes such a difference over using a cloth I've found. Think you can also get 000 and 00 grades which are coarser.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

As above oooo grade works a treat.


----------

